# Oval Office 2-12-09



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's up for some burgers and beer..............lets get a crowd again. It can be a send Konz to Australia get together as I will be in the land down under for 3 weeks starting next Wednesday.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

wow... wish i could land 3 weeks down under....

I'll have what he's having please ... and a jumbo shake


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure I'll drift on by as usual!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill try and make it by.



Nick


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm gonna miss again ... daughter is having an "art show" at OBE.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys I'm bailing out tonight........I have a chance to go fishing so I gotta go before my trip........

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Headin up there in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oops, nevermind...just read Konz bailed


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Brandi get out today Clay?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup...waitin to hear back from him

Screw it...still goin to the oval...want me a big burger. Holy Spear-It is goin up there too..hofefully ol Slimey will be there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hats up Ryan...you gonna make it?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, I'm in see ya there...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. What about you bannanna man?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*I just got home from work, was watching to see if any one was there while at my office, I thought not !!*_

_*Oh well =*_

_*Konz have a great time and watch out those Great Whites !!!*_


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ole man need his sleep!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am going to stay in and cuddle with the wife !!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *jjam (2/12/2009)*Ole man need his sleep!


_*You are right, I had a long day at work !!*_


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I am stuck at work till 10.Got about 2 more weeks of this schedule and then I will be able to make it.Ya'll drink a few for me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Walking out door now!

Ill drink one for ya Ryan!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry i missed out back in the woods again.............i am sure i missed 1 hell of a time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was only Kevin (Holy Spear-It), jjam, And Karon showed up! Me, and a friend. Small, but we had a great time, good burgers, and discussed the snapper situation, and recieved yet more eduaction from Karon!

Which I also made the desision I am going to take the next nice fish I get, and pay her to do a print for me with my own fish! Sweeeeet!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry I missed y'all Clay. I had to help Mulat Mayor finish a dog brooder pen at the house.He's got a friends walker hound at the house about to have puppies probably this weekend sometime. Didn't finish up until after 8:00 under the lights but had to get her in it last night.

See ya next week for sure.:toast


----------

